# Bearing/Hub Adjustment on Easton Tempest IIs?



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago I experienced a nasty case of the wobbles while letting it fly on a long hill. I survived (I promise, I'll never play the Lottery again - I've already won!!!). Anyway, amongst a lot of the comments and suggestions I have received has been checking the bearing adjustment on my wheels. The Tempest IIs I have, have sealed bearings. Is it possible to adjust the bearings and hubs on these wheels like you would the old cone and cup hubs?

Everything else about the wheels is fine, they only have about 400 mile on them so far.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

RoadLoad said:


> A couple of weeks ago I experienced a nasty case of the wobbles while letting it fly on a long hill. I survived (I promise, I'll never play the Lottery again - I've already won!!!). Anyway, amongst a lot of the comments and suggestions I have received has been checking the bearing adjustment on my wheels. The Tempest IIs I have, have sealed bearings. Is it possible to adjust the bearings and hubs on these wheels like you would the old cone and cup hubs?
> 
> Everything else about the wheels is fine, they only have about 400 mile on them so far.


Is there play in the bearings, or are you trying to figure out what caused the wobble? To adjust the bearings you need two 5mm allen wrenches. You put one in the ends of teh axle and loosen the non driveside end cap. Once that is loose you can turn the collar that is against the bearing till the play is gone and then you tighten the non drive side axle end back up.


----------

